# NFT outdoor in a Tower Garden



## effdecaf (Sep 7, 2013)

So I haven't seen any setups using this yet so I thought I'd post about it. Its a 'tower garden' and retails for 12 installments of $47. Pretty damn cheap for an out of the box hydro setup. 20gal res. It holds 20 - 44 (with extra sections) clones or seeds but we filled it up with 19 mixed girlscoutcookies and bluedream with one heirloom tomato . Pics are from 10 days http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=208442&stc=1&d=1378569521, 1 week out http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=208443&stc=1&d=1378569521 and 2 weeks out http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=208444&stc=1&d=1378569521. Using Canna Aqua and silica. For silica its goldline supplemented with quartz crystal powder (look at its composition on wiki). Got it outside in full sun and hoping they will flower in the next few days. pH 5.5-5.8


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

very nice....Your Pumpkins look to need some water

:48:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks! Nothing compared to your beasty beasts though! That damn pumpkin droops with the slightest heat stroke its funny. The babies have some secondary hairs today, pretty exciting. The tallest one is almost 2 feet after only "3 weeks"!


----------

